# Driving film (LARGE FILE!)



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

in car footage of my last track day...ok not really, but very cool!

http://bassmintaudio.com/sean/Video/Assen-bmwSTW.wmv


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Argh...that's that same video somebody posted a few weeks ago with that damn loud tranny...


----------

